# Britannia Map Critique?



## HinterWelt (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey guys,
I am futzing with my Britannia map and would like some critique. Mostly looking at the shore line effect but which do you like better, the first or the second or neither?

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jul 11, 2007)

I like the contrast of the first but either way I'd consider changing the color of the small fonts in the waters (not the names of the oceans - those look great - the small illegible light blue names).


----------



## ZombieButch (Jul 12, 2007)

The second. I think the dark water in the first one just flattens the whole thing; the second pops more. Plus, the water in the second is closer to the color you'd see in an atlas, which is more in line with the look of the rest of the map.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2007)

Love the first.


----------



## HinterWelt (Jul 13, 2007)

Based on some feedback....

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jul 13, 2007)

That's far more legible. 

Very detailed. Speaking of which what is your source for names? Curiosity more than anything else.


----------



## HinterWelt (Jul 13, 2007)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> That's far more legible.
> 
> Very detailed. Speaking of which what is your source for names? Curiosity more than anything else.



A couple of sources. Two are reference maps from atlases, one is a book printed in 1944 called Roman Britainnia: Decline and Fall (an interesting read), some are made up (Intervallia, Vespaisiana, most of the Caledonian provinca not pictured here) but interpolated from existing names, Ordinance Survey of Roman Britain and of course, Pliny, Tacitus and even Ptolemy. So, a bit of a list.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## HinterWelt (Jul 17, 2007)

Continuing with the original post, Hibernia with a different coastal effect. The lettering is quite questionable and think I overused green just a tad. 

Bill


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 18, 2007)

Few things I'd change, Bill.

The Gallia color should be more like the Britania Secunda or Hibernia Secunda. It would bring the map into total color tone agreement. More like the way Hibernia is to Intervallia.

I'd tone down the color for Airgialla to more match the other colors. Something more like Intervallia from the other map would look better.

The text for Connacht, Mumhan, and Ui Neill would look better as black with green glow ala Britania Secunda and Flavia Cesarensis from the other maps.

That said, those are nit picks all IMO. These are beautiful maps.

joe b.


----------



## Pyrandon (Jul 22, 2007)

Bill:  Beautiful work.  These appear straight from a published atlas.

That being said, I would either tone (way) down the white "ring" on the Hibernia map;  rather than highlight the coastal outlines, it pulls the eye with a sort of odd "glow" effect.

The mountains on that same map are too dark as well;  they appear as smudges and, again, pull the eye.

Great work overall!  Keep it up!


----------



## HinterWelt (Jul 22, 2007)

Pyrandon said:
			
		

> Bill:  Beautiful work.  These appear straight from a published atlas.
> 
> That being said, I would either tone (way) down the white "ring" on the Hibernia map;  rather than highlight the coastal outlines, it pulls the eye with a sort of odd "glow" effect.
> 
> ...



Mountains: Good you brought it up. The ones on the east coast are done one way (probably did not even notice them) and the others with a second method. I like the eastern mountains best and will most likely use them.

Coastal Highlight: In this lo-rez version it does not show well. The hi-rez version is much more subtle but I will look into it. It is easily changed or toned down.

Thanks for the comments!

Bill


----------

